# Need advice on upgrading a ROM on the TF201



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello I am currently running Baked Bean Rom 8 Android 4.2.2, I would like to upgrade to CROMBi or CROMi Rom / Android 4.4.2, can anyone please give me some advice on things that I should do Before I Flash this new Rom, and do I need to be on stock JB 4.2.1 Bootloader verison 10.6.1.27? also how can I tell what bootloader that I am currently on ? Also I am on TWRP 2.3.0.0

so that I wont brick my TF201, I appreciate it and Thank You. :emoji_u1f603:


----------

